# Breakaway Rods



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello all, what's the difference between the breakaway customs, and the breakaway off the shelf (ldx, hdx)?


----------



## fishguts (Jun 23, 2006)

ldx & hdx are post Shakespeare buyout Chi-Com made models.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*really..*

so is that a good thing..


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Their customs are built for the most part on Rainshadow blanks and are custom so you pick the components. The LDX and HDX are rods that Nick of Beakaway designed and had built in China.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

I beleive the LDX and HDX are an AllStar Blank and they made in China. "Go see Nick on the Island if you want one."


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*so ..*

Is one better than the other?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

They are different. 

The componets could be better on their custom if you so choose. 

As far as the blank it would be your prefence as to which you like. I have had rod that I paid to have rebuilt because I liked the action on that rod(then the movers lost it in a move) it was not a very expensive rod to begin with. 

Also I have more than once out thrown a person with 400 dollar custom with a off the shelf rod. Learn the techinque first then try different blanks and work from there. I also would say don't try and buy the end all rod first, because they are always developing new blanks and improving other things about those fishing rods.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*so...*

Me being a guy that has middle of the road stuff (Tsunami, triumph, Cape Point, Tica) The HDX would be a huge jump?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Read this data before justifying to a new rod.

Tommy Farm Tests


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

just keep in mind that normal people don't cast like tommy, be it full tournament or 8nbait on the beach. always cast a rod (with your reel) before you buy. not every rod is right for every style.
charlie


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

big brother said:


> just keep in mind that normal people don't cast like tommy, be it full tournament or 8nbait on the beach. always cast a rod (with your reel) before you buy. not every rod is right for every style.
> charlie



Very well said. If you buying a rod to learn with a custom is probably not the best choice. A OM, HDX or heck a Tica are good enough to learn with(you do need a starting point) and once you you learn proper techinque(closer to tommy than you were before) then go try different blanks and have the custom built. Because then you know what you want and can justify paying Cylde to go nuts.


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

You have to also factor in how many surf fishing trips you make a year . If you go once a month maybe the way to go ( Breakaway, OM or Tica Dolphin). If you go 2 or 3 times a month or more then you're hardcore then maybe going custom is the way to go. I goto OBX once a month because of six hour drive so I can get by with my OM12 and HDX.

Good Luck TM62


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

You asked whats the difference between Breakaway custom and shelf? Not totaly sure but I just got my HDX with the shrink wrapped handle and no reel seat, I had the Fugi reel seat added to where I like mine and cut 6" off the butt and poof a VERY light weight heaver fit to my needs. When I say light I am meaning how much the rod it's self weighs because this thing will throw 8 & Bait to 10 & Bait with no problem *haven't tried 12 yet but I am sure it will do it,, almost hate to fish when it takes 12 to hold*

Not sure why ya need a full custom *this coming from a Tackle Hoe himself* but the HDXs can be bought at a full 13' with no reel seats and the shrink tubing runs from the butt up past where any reel seat will need to be placed. Cut the butt to your length and add a reel seat and poof you have a close custom for pretty cheap.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Butt length is the most important factor in a heaver in my opinion. Some people are lucky that they use standard lengths.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Same Blank Different Design*



kmw21230 said:


> Hello all, what's the difference between the breakaway customs, and the breakaway off the shelf (ldx, hdx)?


SAME BLANK DIFFERENT DESIGN THATS ALL


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

thats not true at all, the "customs" are made on different blanks(rainshadow i believe) than the factory hdx and ldx rods


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*shakey*

cheap ol' Shakespeare bought Allstar rods a couple of years ago.......... all cheapo china stuff now


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

This thread has me skiddish of buying an "off the shelf" HDX 


Any further input?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

USEF THE MAG said:


> cheap ol' Shakespeare bought Allstar rods a couple of years ago.......... all cheapo china stuff now


thats not true at all. all star still has their high end rods stamped MADE IN USA


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> This thread has me skiddish of buying an "off the shelf" HDX
> 
> 
> Any further input?




i dont know why you feel skiddish. for 200bucks im not sure if you can beat that. tommy farmers tests indicate what the rod is capable of, which means most of us wont be capable of that. 

i know alot of guys that have nice pretty customs(including me) that use the HDX as their go to. they dont fight fish as well as my lami, but i can definately throw this thing farther.

i got 6 the other day on it. it aint broke yet


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I have*

the LDX and a 10'6" Custom breakaway that Nick built for me.

Both nice rods but I can tell the difference every time I cast them side by side. Custom wins hands down.

Not sure if the difference is in just the blank or maybe the guides too. 

Either way I think the LDX and HDX are good rods for the money, customs are a bit nicer but the price is higher(obvious) 

Not the best caster, but I can toss a stingsilver a long way with the 13' LDX. 

It'll toss a 125 gram tournament sinker over 500'. Further in the right hands. 

I have heard of some guys breaking the LDX, but they either put too much weight on them or are monster casters.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

NTKG said:


> i dont know why you feel skiddish. for 200bucks im not sure if you can beat that. tommy farmers tests indicate what the rod is capable of, which means most of us wont be capable of that.
> 
> i know alot of guys that have nice pretty customs(including me) that use the HDX as their go to. they dont fight fish as well as my lami, but i can definately throw this thing farther.
> 
> i got 6 the other day on it. it aint broke yet


Was just doing some final research before I called Randy to order. Saw some negative thoughts. $200 isnt just something I can throw anywhere lol. Hopefully will pair it with a 20SHA or maybe put my 525mag on it and get a 20/30SHA to go on my OM


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> I have heard of some guys breaking the LDX, but they either put too much weight on them or are monster casters.


Mark Edwards...125 gram lead...rod broke into five pieces..lol


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

*LDX in 5 pieces*

Chris,I believe Mark was using braid running line and a braid shock leader when this happened and with his monster cast something had to give.Last couple times I have fished with him he has gone back to a mono shock.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I have never seen Mark Edwards throw, but from what I have heard, him breaking that rod into 5 pieces would not stop me from buying it. I have broke several rods back in the fiberglas days just casting. But 5oz and braid something has to give, with the way he can throw. I'll bet Nick replaced it with no problems (maybe a laugh). Heck when he sent to HDX to Tommy Farmer he wanted it tested hard.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> Me being a guy that has middle of the road stuff (Tsunami, triumph, Cape Point, Tica) The HDX would be a huge jump?


Definitely an improvement over the others listed- Huge jump- little too subjective to be a yes or no

perhaps going to a fusion would be a huge jump -would hope so for huge jump in price- $400+

IMO, going from $100-150 rod to a $200 rod (HDX) is not a huge jump in price, wouldn't expect a huge jump in performance- though you never know when you may find the rod that suits you perfectly- irregardless of price


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*You guys are killin me.....................*

I bought one of the very first OM's years ago when they first came out, Practiced like crazy had the butt extended and humbly think I can cast with the best of them.

*A CUSTOM HIGH DOLLAR ROD DOESN'T MAKE YOU A BETTER CASTER!*

Practice does.

I've seen new rods come and go, The OM kept gettin the job done. I don't walk around with gold in my pockets, Besides I'm more intrested in catching fish than talking about the lastest custom Rod thats supposed to be the end all.

Don't get me wrong there are some great builders and they do some incredible work and customs have thier place,

For the money The new HDX at $200.00 is a Hell of a deal. I've been throwing it and fishing with it for the last two months. 

If you can afford to spend $400.00 plus on a custom get one...If you can't or don't want to, you won't be dissappointed with the HDX.

IMHO,

><))))*>


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

So far this tread has some of the wrongest info I have seen in a tread in years . 
Breakaway has nothing to do with allstar or shakespear any more . The origonal breakaways were built on allstar blanks . 
The only factory breakaways now are the HDX and the LDX , they are 100% made for Nick in China , nothing to do with allstar , shakespear or rainshadow .
Nicks customs rods basically to match the origonal series of rods with the Breakaway lable and allstar blanks are now being built on Rain shdow blanks ie custom version of the 11 9 or 2pc/1pc etc.
Mark Edwards broke the LDX casting mono with mono shocker . The tip guide was damaged before Mark cast it . Mark may have broke the rod any way , he is a beast .


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

FYI- I just ordered the HDX from Randy this morning.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

"A CUSTOM HIGH DOLLAR ROD DOESN'T MAKE YOU A BETTER CASTER!"

Agree that by and of itself it won't make you a better caster- But once you become a better caster you can then make the most of a better rod- "better" of course being subjective, the better rod for some styles is certainly not always the most expensive- You can get away with cheapo rods for that matter- UNTIL you start to be able to put extra power in your cast.

Will argue that a "better" rod that has better response will quiet down faster after the cast and add yardage over a cheap rod with cruddy response time- and will add distance for even an average caster.

Not advocating people can buy a good cast, but once you reach a point, better equipment can help


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

I stand corrected and thank Connman for my correction in reguards to Mark and the LDX.My bad for posting 3rd and 4th hand imformation in stead of straight from the horses mouth.Thought it was odd braid to braid unless Nick told him destroy it if you can.Again I thank Connman and apologize to the board.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

throw an hdx then throw an allstar 1508 2/1 and your question will be answered


----------

